# Penn peer 209



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Where can I pickup some upgraded drag washers for my penn peer 209?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Tt ocean master on here. I'm sure he can help.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you PM me your address I'll send you some no charge. 

I live in Gulf Breeze if you want to come get them.

Keith

1311 Soundview Trail 
Gulf Breeze, FL
32561


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cant beat THAT price!


----------

